# Oracle Touch - Water filter



## Daveedjackson (Apr 10, 2019)

Hey all,

So a very random question. I've been using the water filter which came with the machine (Sage Claro Swiss Water Filter BES008) but all of the other machines use a cradle, and use the small charcoal filters (box of 6 available). Sage make it impossible to find the actual water filter on their site - but google takes you to it so it must be hidden. Just wondering apart from the ridiculous price/value difference (13.95 for 6 or 13.95 for 1) what's the difference. I'm a bit confused. Any advice most appreciated.

Cheers

D


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

One fits, the other doesn't ?

I've had my Oracle for about 18 months now and buy from https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/sage/bes008-filter/3485 - just order a couple at a time... Either that or use mineral water to feed the tank.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

TobyAnscombe said:


> One fits, the other doesn't
> 
> I've had my Oracle for about 18 months now and buy from https://www.cremashop.eu/en/products/sage/bes008-filter/3485 - just order a couple at a time... Either that or use mineral water to feed the tank.


Be careful which mineral water you use as most will be far too hard for your machine.
There are a few threads on which bottled water is ok for your machine with Waitrose Essential Lockhills performing best.


----------

